# MASAMOTO VG Gyuto 210(240) mm? Advise for a beginner.



## porto (Feb 1, 2012)

I have been reading through some of these threads and decided that Masamoto VG  will be my first serious chef knive. I'm not sure about length. Should I choose 210 or 240 m for a first chef knive?


----------



## allanm (Jan 20, 2011)

First off, the Masamoto is VG not VG-10.  I don't think they specify what steel they use but they have said it is not VG-10.

I have one and bought the 240 based on recommendations in this forum.  I find the extra length makes a big difference to me.

That being said what are you used to and what are you looking for in a new knife?


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

They don't specify.  It's almost certainly VG-1 hardened to 58-59 RCH for whatever that's worth.  Really nice knife.

240 is more productive and just as easy to control as a 210, once you learn how to hold it.  Also, Japanese made knives are signifinicantly lighter and more agile and easier to control than German made.  If you're used to an 8" German, you won't have any trouble at all with a 24cm Japanese.

But, at the end of the day, length is a matter of taste.

The real issue with most people is sharpening.  Japanese knives are relatively thin and are made to favor sharpness over power.  If they aren't kept very sharp they get depressed and sulky.

BDL


----------



## porto (Feb 1, 2012)

My mistake. I've already retyped thread.


----------



## porto (Feb 1, 2012)

My mistake. I've already retyped  thread.


----------

